# Hills Z D Long term use



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If he is not having issue why risk him having health issues again? Just my 2 cents.

According to Hills the ZD is a complete and balanced diet http://www.hillspet.com/pd-canine-zd-canine-low-allergen-dry.pdf

If it ain't broke Don't Fix it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

All of the Hills prescription formulas are intended for long term use and provide complete nutrition. From their website describing ZD:


> Hill's Prescription Diet® z/d® Canine ULTRA Allergen-Free is a complete and balanced food that provides all the nutrition dogs need. Please consult your veterinarian for further information on how our Prescription Diet® foods can help your dog to continue to enjoy a happy and active life.


from: z/d® Canine ULTRA Allergen-Free - Dry
I'd not worry about it unless/until your dog stops doing well on that particular food. I have a dog on prescriptives ID due to severe digestive enzyme deficiencies and IBD. I am just thrilled this food works for him after years of trying different foods.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Dallas Gold- My thoughts exactly.

If a dog has a medical condition than feed the RX dog food that works for them. Period. IMO!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our last Golden, Chewy, ate Hill's Science Diet for Sensitive Stomach pretty much her whole life. She had a very sensitive stomach. She lived to be 14 1/2 years old and never had a sick vet visit. Although not a prescription food, this off-the-shelf Hill's food worked for her.


----------



## cbuckle (Mar 24, 2013)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

If your concerns about "nutritional consequences" of the food are a result of a comment by a resident "food expert" on this forum, just ignore it. 

(This is an example of what a few members have been warning about in regards to some of the food advice that has been given here recently.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The Hill's ZD looks like the most specialized of all their "prescription" foods. it's use of hydrolized meat protein sets it apart from any other kibble. So, that is probably why your dog has been free of allergy problems. It is too bad that Hill's doesn't use more quality ingredients for the remainder of the formula. It would certainly be possible.

Did you ever try home-cooking prior to starting the Hill's? Often times a dog can have an allergy or intolerance to a specific protein like chicken in a kibble, but tolerate it just fine in home-cooked. You could explore that option with a vet who has a strong interest in nutrition or perhaps a holistic vet.


----------



## cbuckle (Mar 24, 2013)

I did try home cooked, limited ingredient and single proteins. I am grateful for the success he's had with the Hills. He gets fish oil tabs, Zyrtec daily, allergy shots twice a month. Every now and then he has digestive troubles and I worry. I joke that he eats plastic food because the yard it's full of plastic like pellets! But.. He loves it, I have the ability to pay for it and he pretty healthy...most of the time.

I must say that I would love to see more evidence that breeders are actively working to reduce hereditary allergies. These dogs suffer. The breeder of my dog is well respected and has produced some great dogs. but....my guys issues didn't seem to make a difference to them.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry it has been so difficult for you; but I thought the home-cooked was worth mentioning. I'm sure your'rejust glad to not have your dog in great discomfort.

And I too wonder sometimes if problems like allergies aren't put on the back burner compared to eyes, hips, heart and "the look".


----------

